# She Didn't Have To Do Them Like That..



## Kiowa (Feb 9, 2019)

I ain't saying she's right...but I do understand...





http://www.newser.com/article/dc816...o-baseball-bat-after-patty-not-available.html

NEW YORK (AP) — A woman who couldn't get a beef patty at a favorite New York eatery used a baseball bat in protest.

On Saturday, police released surveillance video of the woman in action in the Bronx — smashing a restaurant's windows after learning the eatery had run out of her favorite food.

Police say the woman at the Back Home restaurant in the Morrisania neighborhood came in on the afternoon of Jan. 15 and ordered a patty. She was told they'd run out, and she got upset.

Authorities say she left and came back to the Jamaican restaurant with the bat. The video shows a woman bashing in two windows.

She fled and police were still searching for her on Saturday.

The video shows a woman dressed in a black and white jacket and matching sneakers, swinging a multi-colored aluminum bat as bystanders tried to stop her before she walked away.

No one was injured during the incident.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 9, 2019)

Yikes. 

I heard about this earlier. I hear their food is good and their workers are rude AF. Anyway, Morrisania part of the Bronx... yeah, that area is 7:30 and that explains it all.


----------



## awhyley (Feb 9, 2019)

That must be an excellent patty.


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Feb 9, 2019)

Bet they won’t run of patties ever again.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Feb 9, 2019)

I don’t condone it at all, but I understand. 

One time my favorite spot was out of my beloved spinach patties.  I had been thinking about that patty all week (to break  a “no carb” diet I was doing) and the man in line in front of me bought the last one.  I went back to my car close to tears.

BTW, if you’re in the DMV, check it out.  Turning Natural is a vegetarian spot owned by a black woman.  They’ve got smoothies, cleanses and veggie patties.  Please leave the spinach patties for me.
https://www.turningnatural.com/. 

(I’m not affiliated w/Turning Natural.)


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Feb 9, 2019)

Pat Mahurr said:


> I don’t condone it at all, but I understand.
> 
> One time my favorite spot was out of my beloved spinach patties.  I had been thinking about that patty all week (to break  a “no carb” diet I was doing) and the man in line in front of me bought the last one.  I went back to my car close to tears.
> 
> ...


As someone who has gone out of my way and walked MILES for a particular meal, only for the place to be closed because of a gas leak, trust me whe I say I understand the struggle. But, she clearly should’ve pulled up her big girl draws and gotten a curry goat instead...


----------



## Petal26 (Feb 9, 2019)

We get it, sis.   

Those beef patties must be sensational! I hope she covers her face next time tho


----------



## LostInAdream (Feb 9, 2019)

She was Hangry!!!! I get the same way sis, carry on


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 10, 2019)

I straight got an attitude with my local Chinese restaurant when I asked for the Hong Kong steak  that was listed twice (TWICE) on the menu and they said they didn’t have it. 

I understand


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Feb 10, 2019)

She just might have done them a favor and made them famous. I know I can’t be the only one  who wants one of their beef patties now. I mean if it has people smashing out windows and alladat it must be good, right?!?!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Feb 10, 2019)

She probably shouldn't show her face there again.



Pat Mahurr said:


> I don’t condone it at all, but I understand.
> 
> One time my favorite spot was out of my beloved spinach patties.  I had been thinking about that patty all week (to break  a “no carb” diet I was doing) and the man in line in front of me bought the last one.  I went back to my car close to tears.
> 
> ...


This is on my list of places to patronize!


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 10, 2019)

This is why I prefer to order in. The computer immediately lets you know what's available, saves me lots of trouble.


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 10, 2019)

I just came in here to post this and saw the thread title and knew that @Kiowa beat me to it.

I must have missed it but they did not specify that it was Jamaican beef patties and not just regular old American beef patties for burgers. (Just rechecked and the Canadian site just said beef patties) But I am assuming it was the former lol


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah I am I Canada and it’s on the news lol. Now I want to have some the next time I am in those parts





ShortyDooWhop said:


> She just might have done them a favor and made them famous. I know I can’t be the only one  who wants one of their beef patties now. I mean if it has people smashing out windows and alladat it must be good, right?!?!


----------



## nysister (Feb 10, 2019)

Dang. She tries to destroy a black business because of food? People are just out of their gourd these days.

I'm glad they gained publicity from it.


----------



## michelle81 (Feb 10, 2019)

I read she's heavily pregnant, she gets a slight pass!


----------



## Kiowa (Feb 11, 2019)

Ganjababy said:


> I just came in here to post this and saw the thread title and knew that @Kiowa beat me to it.
> 
> I must have missed it but they did not specify that it was Jamaican beef patties and not just regular old American beef patties for burgers. (Just rechecked and the Canadian site just said beef patties) But I am assuming it was the former lol



@Ganjababy Reminds me of the time I went back home, and everyone was raving about this Caribbean place. So I rolled up on that place, only to find that it was Russians and European Eastern/Polish folks who didn't speak a lick of English, but they employed a Jamaican cook. I only wanted a Pattie and a plate of curry goat and rice, and they were out of both. And the Russian came out to give me grief, for upsetting the Jamaican cook, for calling him out for not having the items on the menu available, and working there in the first place, and they only took cash.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 15, 2019)

Tragic. I've never met a beef pattie that tastes so good it makes me lose my mind.


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 15, 2019)

michelle81 said:


> I read she's heavily pregnant, she gets a slight pass!


Oh, that explains a lot. I’ve been a step away


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## GinnyP (Feb 16, 2019)

awhyley said:


> That must be an excellent patty.


Or they were just rude to her!
You add having a taste for your favorite thing, being hungry, PMS, and they were probably rude to her!  

Ohhhhh..........Just read she’s pregnant


----------



## GinnyP (Feb 16, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> @Ganjababy Reminds me of the time I went back home, and everyone was raving about this Caribbean place. So I rolled up on that place, only to find that it was Russians and European Eastern/Polish folks who didn't speak a lick of English, but they employed a Jamaican cook. I only wanted a Pattie and a plate of curry goat and rice, and they were out of both. And the Russian came out to give me grief, for upsetting the Jamaican cook, for calling him out for not having the items on the menu available, and working there in the first place, and they only took cash.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 16, 2019)

Aww dang. Now she can’t wear that cute jacket anymore. She should have taken it off first.


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 17, 2019)

I rang my fave Caribbean restaurant and made my order 2 hours before pickup on Friday. I still had to wait 30 minutes for my order of curried goat roti and she sold my 2 patties (last)  to someone else. Second time she did that. I need to show her this news cast to rass. She is Guyanese and her roties are the best. But I notice she be selling my patties to all de nice looking men even though I order them beforehand. We need to have a chat. I no like that. At all.


----------

